# ever wrote a compliant to a hospital?



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you ever wrote a compliant letter/email to a hospital you stayed at after you left? I just did about a hospital I stayed in in my childhood and feel I didn't get proper care...I wonder what the response will be


----------

